# Are these 1911 magazines any good?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm short on 1911 magazines. But I know there is a lot of junk being sold.
Would these be any good?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Never heard of that company. Even did a search and couldn't find much. 

I'm new to the 1911 arena but I went with an assortment of Springfield Factory 1911 Mags, Wilson Combat 1911 Mags and CMC Mags.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am not familiar with those either. Have you tried one yet?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never seen a milsurp 1911 magazine marked like that.
In fact, I have never seen any 1911 mags marked like that.
If you already have them, try them, and if they feed fine you're good.

I have a variety of WWII era mags, but I just use them for range trips. If I was going to bet my life, I'd use Wilson, Chip McCormick, or Novack.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> I am not familiar with those either. Have you tried one yet?


No, I need to get some magazines for our group but I was afraid of making a mistake.
So far the magazines I have bought have the rampant pony on the bottom


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looked up the CAGE CODE, net result;

Feb 18, 2012 - 30745. MASON-RUST CO Status: F - Obsolete Record Parent PITTSBURGH, PA 15200. Date CAGE Code Established: 11/4/1974. No longer a government supplier because they were junk then, and are still junk. It appears the Mason-Rust Co. base plates were tacked onto some other magazine body

I have a cage code as a government contractor.
The inking data appears to be a packaging service or bogus.
It usually shows the DLA contract number and mfg ID by cage code.
Phony packing today of chinko junk with authentic VCI packaging is a common occurrence.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I use Kimber Tac-Mags and Wilson-Rogers Compact magazines. All of mine--except for the beat up blue one with came with the Kimber UC2 and works great, actually--have the smaller bumper pads.

I take care of the feed lips, making sure they are always parallel. Any mag that fails gets returned to the manufacturer. BTW, Kimber treats me great.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I use Wilson Combat mags, don't have to do any guesswork or testing. They're always reliable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I use Wilson Combat mags, don't have to do any guesswork or testing. They're always reliable.


Same here, 30 years??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here are some mag markings.

The CAGE 1M291 is Check Mate Industries contract mag, both are from two different contracts.

Rampant Colt is authentic Colt mag.

Bottom one is a bogus copy, junk.

Early GI mags had no markings up until around the 80's.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

When I spend my money, I don't d**k around with cheap repros - I require my gear goes bang every time. I have all the Colt mags that came with my pistols but when I've needed more its Wilson all day long.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Mec-Gar mags are the worlds foremost supplier of magazines, anything else is just 2nd best


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I only use Wilson Combat. I won't even bother with the Kimber mag that it came with.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

